# Engine Code Location



## fhartell (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm trying to find the engine code on my 2010 2.5L Jetta so I can get the correct oil. Where can I find the code? It's either the CBTA or the CBUA. Thanks


----------



## edge1300 (May 21, 2009)

*engine code label*

Try looking in the trunk area, to the left of where the spare wheel is mounted. 
Its a white paper label.


----------



## SnakeEarl (Dec 11, 2013)

They will take the same oil. 5W-40 synthetic.


----------

